# Best Beginner Tortoise/Care



## gjw (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to this fourm and tortoises in general. I plan on getting a tort soon, but like to do my homework first.

I know this subject has been discussed, but if you could indulge me I'd appreciate it.

Anyway, which tort would be the best for a beginner?

Also, is there a list of equipment and supplies I need to properly care for it?

This tort would be indoors most of the year, due the climate where I live (North Dakota), so I'd like to focus on proper housing.

Any help would be great!!!

Thanks so much and all the best!

Greg


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Greg:

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd suggest a Russian tortoise...very hardy, and not terribly large (the biggest female rarely gets over 8-1/2", a male about 6"). 

Basically, you need a minimal-sized container of about 3'w X 6'l X 2'h, although bigger is even better (inside enclosure), a heat lamp, a UV light, cypress mulch for substrata, a water dish large enough for it lay in (10" across by 2" deep is good), a flat rock (8" X 8") to feed on, a hidebox so he can feel secure, simple stuff like that. Go to the Enclosures section for lots of great ideas.

A much as you can, anytime it gets over 60F, he/she should be outside in a similarly decorated outside enclosure (because no artficial UV light is as good as natural sunlight...fortunately, where the Russians come from makes North Dakota look like Tahiti), so a Russian would be a good choice for you to start out with. If he/she'll only be out for short periods of time (a few hours), all it'll need is a water dish and a hidebox, but if you want to keep your new buddy outside during the warm period, make it a bit more elaborate.

Welcome to our little slice of tort-heaven! Check out the Russian tortoise section for literally tons of excellent information.


----------



## coreyc (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello Greg and welcome to the TFO


----------



## Kristina (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

Here is an article that should help you out a lot - http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Tortoise-Basics-for-Prospective-or-Beginner-Tortoise-Owners


----------



## Fernando (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Greg! Welcome to TFO!


----------



## Neal (Jun 27, 2011)

An adult tortoise would be my suggestion.


----------

